# 16/F How I got my IBS-D under control. PLEASE READ.



## LucyFoSheezy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been suffering from IBS-D for a few months now and after playing around with a few factors I finally found a regiment that kept the symptoms under control. What I eat plays a big factor on what comes out if you know what I mean. Insoluble and soluble fiber play a big part in this. Soluble fiber will be your best friend, but you also have to eat insoluble as well. (Look these up to see which foods fall into which category) Under no circumstances should you eat insoluble fiber on an empty stomach, always eat it after eating soluble fiber. I also take certain herbal supplements as well. Soluble fiber bulks every thing up, and this is what you want if you have Diarrhea Pre-Dominant IBS.This is how a normal day for me goes.Breakfast:Some type of potato (country fried, hash browns)ToastBacon or some type of fruit (ESPECIALLY BANANAS)Lunch:Again, some type of potato or pasta or rice.Bulking things up in the beginning of the day gives me more leniency to what I can eat for dinner.Under no circumstances should you eat greasy or high in fat foods, this triggers spasms that you don't want. THAT MEANS NO FAST FOOD.Things you should try to completely avoid:Large amounts of dairy.Carbonated drinks.High in sugar drinks.Fast food.Alcohol.These all are irritants to the intestines.After dinner I usually get the munchies so I eat some yogurt (YOGURT IS GOOD FOR THE INTESTINES) (It has live cultures that help the intestines) and have a glass of orange juice.Now for the herbal supplements I have 1000 mg of Kava Kava in the morning, which is commonly used for anxiety. How stressed you are can make or break you. Since the gut is directly connected to your brain. That's why when you get sad you feel that/those dropping sensation/knots in your stomach.I also have this MIRACLE supplement called DiarrheaSTOP! It has Kaolin Clay, Apple Pectin, and Activated Charcoal. Which supports over all gastrointestinal health as well as alleviating loose stools. (Dosage: 1,400 mg Kaolin Clay, 300 mg Apple Pectin, 150 mg Activated Charcoal)These both can be found at your local health food store.Along with everything I found that smoking marijuana REALLY REALLY helps with calming the intestines and the spasms down.I also found that trying not to eat makes the diarrhea worse, I have about 5 smaller scale meals a day. If I am constantly eating in small portions it makes everything a lot more smoother.Another thing, try alternating between eating and drinking, try to drink liquids an hour before your meals so the water can be absorbed more easily.I HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## LucyFoSheezy (Aug 16, 2010)

Also keeping a food and bowel movement activity diary also helps to see what triggers diarrhea!


----------

